# Um passeio por Maringá: a exuberante cidade paranaense em suas ruas, avenidas e monumentos



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*MARINGÁ - PARANÁ*










Área	487,930 km² (BR: 2490º)[4]
População	417 010 hab. (PR: 3º) – estimativa IBGE/2018[5]
Densidade	854,65 hab./km²
Altitude	515 m

Tirei uns dias numa semana e fui conhecer o Norte do Paraná (notadamente Londrina e Maringá) e também Presidente Prudente (SP). Era uma vergonha, mas não conhecia bem o meu estado de nascença. 

*Maringá *é uma cidade fantástica. Planejada por Jorge de Macedo Vieira, exalta qualidade de vida nas ruas, alamedas, avenidas, bosques. A arborização é impressionante, bem como a zeladoria.

A área do Novo Centro está recebendo uma enxurrada de novas construções. A ferrovia que passa abaixo da avenida foi uma grande obra, onde hoje novos prédios, comércio e afins se erguem. Um novo terminal urbano está em construção.

Seguem as fotos:

00
IMG_20190812_123954493_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

01
IMG_20190812_123952493_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190812_123916553_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190812_123840366_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190812_123837460_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190812_123751092_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190812_123746364_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190812_123732028_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190812_123540900_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190812_123431889_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190812_123323077_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190812_123314985_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190812_123255998_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190812_123222644_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14 Altões
IMG_20190812_123130696_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190812_123008466_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190812_122935416_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190812_122839682_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190812_122814425_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190812_122732630_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20190812_122730739_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190812_121832266_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22 Ruas residenciais
IMG_20190812_114205468_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190812_114205468_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24 Avenidas arborizadas
IMG_20190812_112831273_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20190812_112637559_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20190812_112342298_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20190812_112155940_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20190812_112057104_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
29 Novo Centro
IMG_20190812_111902053_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20190812_111900493_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31 Teatro antigo
IMG_20190812_110039368_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20190812_105557888_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20190812_105326054_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20190812_105321378_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20190812_105259444_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20190812_104924483_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20190812_104752076_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20190812_104735528_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20190812_104554295_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20190812_104336827_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20190812_104046391_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20190812_103356365_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20190812_103150778_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20190812_103135862_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20190812_103106613_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20190812_103036724_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20190812_102759806_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48 Catedral de Maringá
IMG_20190812_102756963_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20190812_102517015_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20190812_102401915_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20190812_102358047_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20190812_102311746_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20190812_101929695_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20190812_101927306_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20190812_101922497_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20190812_101919734_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20190812_101705261_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20190812_101642492_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20190812_101545476_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20190812_101439734_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20190812_101346420_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20190812_101223584_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20190812_101159954_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20190812_101021767_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20190812_101014796_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20190812_100959600_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20190812_100948737_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20190812_100717167_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20190812_095717273_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70 Novo Centro
IMG_20190812_095618079_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20190812_095558621_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20190812_095540711_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20190812_095457668_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20190812_095454269_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20190812_095238028_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20190812_095233234_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20190812_094841842_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20190812_094748485_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20190812_094745022_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80 Ao fundo, novo terminal
IMG_20190812_094729590 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr 

81 Novo Terminal
IMG_20190812_094718743_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20190812_094345769_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20190812_094343271_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20190812_093722135_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20190812_093419240_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86 *Cidade de Rolândia* 65.000 hab.
IMG_20190812_080818861_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20190812_080747173_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88 Interior de Rolândia
IMG_20190812_075123947 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20190812_074619262_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20190812_074601414_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

:applause::applause:

Belíssima Maringá! 

Tá aí um lugar que quero conhecer, gosto muito dessa configuração da cidade... as avenidas não são tão largas, mas são muitas pela cidade! 
E seus canteiros arborizados, com ciclovias, pelas fotos parecem ser bem cuidados..

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Adoro ver como as pessoas de fora enxergam a cidade que vivo e que muitas vezes nem paro para reparar.

Muito boa as fotos, Henrique, você andou bastante pela cidade. O que achou de Rolândia?


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Linda Maringá! Me chamou a atenção a intensa arborização, as lindas calçadas, os belos jardins floridos e a limpeza. Aí me dá uma tristeza pois são coisas difíceis de se ver em muitas cidades brasileiras, especialmente pra banda de cá. E você, Ice, morando aí pertinho, só agora conheceu essa belezura. Valeu, pelas lindas imagens.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

S-E-N-S-A-C-I-O-N-A-L

Parabéns Henrique!

Vamos movimentar o fórum principal, povo. :cheers:


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Maringá é a cidade ''grande'' mais bonita do estado, é realmente outro nível. E é _*MUITO *_rica. Além disso, tem um total de 0 favelas na cidade e também na RM. :cheers:


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Muito bela cidade. Na minha opinião a melhor desse país na casa dos 400k. Exala qualidade de vida em cada foto. Esse é o Brasil que eu quero!


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Esse é o Ice raiz!! Na sua melhor forma!

Que bom que conseguiu registrar nossas metropoles do Norte ( imagino que tenha fotos de Londrina também né?)

Quanto a cidade de Maringá.. sem comentários.. as fotos falam por cima. Muito agradável pra se morar.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

grba22 said:


> :applause::applause:
> 
> Belíssima Maringá!
> 
> ...


Obrigado GRBA. Vale a pena conhecer. Londrina e Maringá não são turísticas na acepção tradicional da palavra - alguns até olharam estranho pra mim quando disse que estava ali fazendo turismo. 

Mas pra gosto do ssc, é um prato cheio. hahaha

abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pedro Mendes said:


> Adoro ver como as pessoas de fora enxergam a cidade que vivo e que muitas vezes nem paro para reparar.
> 
> Muito boa as fotos, Henrique, você andou bastante pela cidade. O que achou de Rolândia?


Achei bonita, mas mais estagnada. Fui atrás da Estação Ferroviária mas não encontrei, havia um museu contemporâneo. 

Fiquei pouco na cidade e não posso ter uma opinião profunda. Mas é uma grande cidade.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

odilson_sa said:


> Linda Maringá! Me chamou a atenção a intensa arborização, as lindas calçadas, os belos jardins floridos e a limpeza. Aí me dá uma tristeza pois são coisas difíceis de se ver em muitas cidades brasileiras, especialmente pra banda de cá. E você, Ice, morando aí pertinho, só agora conheceu essa belezura. Valeu, pelas lindas imagens.


Obrigado Odilson. Veja só você, eu paranaense conheço pouco do meu estado. Conhecia o eixo da BR 277 (Paranagua - Foz por Curitiba). Agora tirando o atraso. 

Próximos destinos são Carambeí, Tibagi, Castro, voltar a Ponta Grossa, Cascavel e Foz.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

lorrampaiva said:


> S-E-N-S-A-C-I-O-N-A-L
> 
> Parabéns Henrique!
> 
> Vamos movimentar o fórum principal, povo. :cheers:


É isso ai! Obrigado lorram!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Anthony Paradise said:


> Maringá é a cidade ''grande'' mais bonita do estado, é realmente outro nível. E é _*MUITO *_rica. Além disso, tem um total de 0 favelas na cidade e também na RM. :cheers:


Bem isso. A riqueza de Maringá e Londrina é impressionante. Rodei bastante as duas e você vê pouca pobreza. :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pudim_Caipira said:


> Muito bela cidade. Na minha opinião a melhor desse país na casa dos 400k. Exala qualidade de vida em cada foto. Esse é o Brasil que eu quero!


Bem isso! Mgá é top na sua faixa e dá um pau até em cidades maiores.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Jdolci said:


> Esse é o Ice raiz!! Na sua melhor forma!
> 
> Que bom que conseguiu registrar nossas metropoles do Norte ( imagino que tenha fotos de Londrina também né?)
> 
> Quanto a cidade de Maringá.. sem comentários.. as fotos falam por cima. Muito agradável pra se morar.


hahahahaha valeu Jota!

E sim, fui a Londrina. Na verdade ela foi minha base de hospedagem. vai dar de postar uns 2 threads de lá.

:cheers:


----------



## vilarecife (Dec 8, 2010)

A foto 70 tá exuberante! A cidade é diferenciada!


----------



## Pé Vermelho (May 31, 2006)

Show de bola Ice! Parabéns pelo belo trabalho. Quanto a Maringá, não preciso nem falar do carinho que tenho pela cidade, basta visitar o thread que fiz a respeito da city recentemente.

Estou ansioso para ver as fotos de Londrina e outras mais que você possa apresentar.


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

ranking top 10

Parana e outro nivel!


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Ótimas fotos! Show.
Mas também fica fácil com uma cidade assim, junto de Londrina, é a do interior que mais me agrada a vista.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Pujança pura. Ótimos registros. Como sempre.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Parabenizo a cidade pelo capricho dos espaços públicos. É uma bela cidade!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado!!


----------



## Joas (Dec 11, 2007)

Ice Climber said:


> Obrigado Odilson. Veja só você, eu paranaense conheço pouco do meu estado. Conhecia o eixo da BR 277 (Paranagua - Foz por Curitiba). Agora tirando o atraso.
> 
> Próximos destinos são Carambeí, Tibagi, Castro, voltar a Ponta Grossa, Cascavel e Foz.


 Fotos maravilhosas, digna de quem sabe extrair os melhores ângulos das paisagens, sejam urbanos ou rurais. Parabéns.

Na minha opinião Maringá é uma das cidades mais lindas do Paraná, junto com Guarapuava. Exceto a Capital não conheço pessoalmente nenhuma grande cidade Paranaense mas já estive em algumas pequenas e médias no passado longínquo e gostaria muito em rever Castro de ótimas lembranças. Agora com um pé em Campina Grande do Sul, quem sabe eu possa fazer um revival de minhas andanças pelo interiorzão do Paraná, se as juntas colaborarem.


----------



## fcury (Nov 30, 2010)

Saudades da minha cidade natal!

Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Um dos melhores exemplos de desenvolvimento humano e urbano no Brasil.

Merece toda admiração.


----------



## Operario (Oct 16, 2007)

Maringá é foda...

Aguardando um thread de PG!


.


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Maringá está no seleto grupo de cidades que podemos dizer que é quase "primeiro mundo", incrível o urbanismo dessa cidade, parabéns Henrique, belas fotos. 

População de Maringá
Ano........Urbana........Total..
1960......47.592.......104.131
1970......99.898.......121.374
1980.....160.652......168.232
1991.....234.079......240.292
2000.....283.978......288.653
2010.....350.653......357.077
2018.....409.504......417.010

População das cidades conurbadas e mais próximas á Maringá
Ano....Maringá...Sarandi....Marialva...Paiçandu..Mandaguari..Mandaguaçu...Total
1960...104.131.................35.866.................24.630.......26.721.........191.348
1970...121.374.................37.496....12.093....30.410.......16.662.........218.035
1980...168.232.................42.367....11.970....24.475.......14.016.........261.060
1991...240.292....47.981....22.625....22.197....28.086.......14.697.........375.878
2000...288.653....71.422....28.702....30.764....31.395.......16.828.........467.764
2010...357.077....82.847....31.959....35.936....32.658.......19.781.........560.258
2018...417.010....95.543....35.180....40.777....34.281.......22.531.........699.322


----------



## Guilherme Olenik CWB (Feb 13, 2009)

Junto com o thread do Pé Vermelho de alguns meses atrás, os melhores tópicos sobre Maringá. Belas fotos!


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

Sem dúvidas uma das mais primorosas cidades do interior brasileiro. Parabéns pela coletânea de fotografias expostas no Thread. Sensacional!


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

Eu amo minha cidade!! As fotos ficaram lindas. A Avenida Cerro Azul está muito fotogênica com as ciclovias e o canteiro central cheio de flores.

Parabéns pelo trabalho :applause:


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Tá aí uma cidade que sempre tive vontade de conhecer, sempre me chamou atenção em fotos, mas ainda não tive oportunidade.
Já estive em Londrina a trabalho por duas vezes muitos anos atrás , não deu de explorar a região, preciso voltar e suas fotos me instigou 
Thread com o habitual alto nível de qualidade.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

:applause:

:applause:

:applause:

:applause:

:applause:


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ótimo thread Ice. Maringá é uma cidade que é só elogios, estava olhando umas passagens esses dias e tinha vôos bem em conta do nordeste pra Maringá, por volta de ~600 ida e volta, quase comprei. Se aparecer de novo vou aproveitar.


----------



## Marreco (Oct 26, 2010)

As cidades do Paraná estão em outro nível. Olha esse capricho com os canteiros e a limpeza das ruas e calçadas. Impressionante o porte da cidade! Só demonstra o quanto o estado é rico.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Mandou bem, Ice, belas fotos!

Saudades, Maringa, 4 anos inesquecíveis que passei aí!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado pessoal!!


----------



## Doug_ata (Aug 9, 2009)

Belíssima Maringá.
Me admira o uso de flores no paisagismo dos canteiros. Coisa rara no Brasil.
Destaque também para a ausência de fiação aérea da avenida da foto 72. Isso faz uma diferença brutal na poluição visual.

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Excelentes imagens da cidade canção !!!
Mais um dos orgulhos do Paraná e do meu amado Sul do Brasil. 
Impressiona o verde nas ruas, as flores nos canteiros, o urbanismo, a imponência. 
As cidades do norte novo e oeste tem essa característica de planejamento e urbanismo por serem relativamente novas, com moradores jovens e muita gente de fora, isso torna as cidades mais alegres, coloridas e desenvolvidas. 
Sobre as fotos.... mais um show de imagens !!!


----------



## Bruno Ctba (Feb 13, 2006)

Thread caprichado, na minha opinião a cidade mais bonita do Paraná!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Maringá é linda na minha opinião melhor cidade do interior do Brasil. S2

Obrigado por compartilha-lá.


----------



## lion-40 (Jun 19, 2009)

Outra cidade que amo, fica a 95 km da minha querida LONDRINA , Maringá é um exemplo de organização e além disso, arborização , crescimento acelerado e riqueza! Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Minha bela Maringá, as fotos estão lindas


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado pessoal!!!!


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

Linda cidade!


----------



## mcarmo (Apr 21, 2010)

_Belíssimo Thread, Maringá é um Orgulho para o Paraná 
Com essa exuberante arborização, o zelo e cuidado com os espaços públicos e ótima qualidade de vida._


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Valmir e MCarmo!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Maringá tem várias coisas boas como avenidas largas e planas, calçadas e canteiros centrais bem grandes, planejamento urbano e várias outras coisas agradáveis mas, o que mais me agrada em Maringá é a arborização. É uma pena que esse nível de arborização seja a exceção e não a regra nas cidades brasileiras.
Mais um thread top do Ice.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nossa, Maringá é uma cidade muito linda! e suas fotos estão sensacionais, Ice!
Aliás não sabia que vc era paranaense  vc é de Curitiba?


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Pioneiro e Rekarte.

E sim! Sou bicho do Paraná. Curitibano! 

PS: Achei que tu sabia rapá


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Eu tinha dúvida se vc era paranaense ou catarinense, hehe
sua cidade natal é a próxima da minha série!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Mesmo já tenho visto muitas fotos de Maringá, sempre me surpreendo com ela. 

Amo a arborização das ruas! Deve ser muito bom morar aí! 

Tuas fotos estão um arraso, Ice....como sempre...:lovethem:

Aguardando mais threads!

bjks e :hug:


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Cidade impecável


----------



## SH (Jun 18, 2007)

Obrigado pela visita, Ice! E obrigado de compartilhá-la através de suas fotos, é sempre bom matar a saudade da minha terrinha.


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Essa cidade é show, um brinco! Fotos lindíssimas, Ice! :applause:


----------

